# GM Abrescy passes on a Presas heirloom



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 28, 2015)

I got a double treat today at "the Gathering". I got to meet another long time friend of my teacher the late Remy A. Presas. We talked and share some stories about the old man. Just before starting the session I was teaching, Hanshi Juchnik called everyone to attention so GM Abrescy could make a presentation. I was shocked to find out that he had Remy's stick bag and wanted to pass it on to me for all the work I've done spreading the family's art. I am beyond words for once.


----------



## Buka (Sep 28, 2015)

I can almost imagine how you feel. Almost.

Dude, so cool.


----------

